# Need Software for Photo to Caricature Design



## Graphorrhea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
Haven't been here in a while.

I am trying to find software which converts photos into caricatures. I've found it for PC. I'd prefer not to go that route and stay with pure Mac if possible.

I have the latest OS software and an early 2009 model iMac.

TIA.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 12, 2011)

Photoshop is probably you're best bet here, and lots of tutorials online if you look hard enough; SmashingMagazine.com is a good bet for tutorials.


----------

